# what to wear in England?



## saucipinkbabydoll (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi I was wondering if anyone has ever been to England? I am going there mid September to Oct. 6 and I was wondering what I should wear over there? Also is there a particular store I should go to in London or thing I should get. Just wondering if anyone had any suggestions thanks!Oh and where to go.


----------



## juicy love (Aug 6, 2005)

I went there in June. The biggest thing right now is the peasant skirt with the big circle belts. Definitely hit up Harrods (of course!). And some other stores to check out would be H&M and Zara. If you like casual Hollister/AF/AE type stuff then check out Animal, Sweaty Betty and Fat Face.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 6, 2005)

Bring with you a light coat or sweater as it can get quite cool at that time of year.
Also you need to visit Topshop and Miss Selfridges as they have a great collection of clothes there.


----------



## Incus (Aug 7, 2005)

Being a Londoner, born and bred  8)  The previous posters have generally hit the nail on its head!

If you're coming here for shopping, knightsbridge, High street Ken and Oxford street are the place's to go. If you're hip and trendy, pop down covent garden and/or Camden. 

If you wanna visit any sites... I think the london eye is pretty cool... but there are plenty of tourist info centers that organise trips/ tours when you get here.

Hope you have a great time!


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (Aug 7, 2005)

*thank you !*

hi thank you for your suggetions I'll be sure to check it out!


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 20, 2005)

Definately take a light raincoat with you.  The weather here in the UK is very erratic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There is so much to see in London, I love Trafalgar Square and the Houses of Parliament but each to their own.
You must visit Harrods though, and incredible shopping experience.
Have a great time in Blighty.


----------



## Sarah (Aug 25, 2005)

Bring the umbrella lol we are having awful weather at the moment, hasn't stopped raining.
Personally my fave shops are Selfridges, topshop, house of fraser and River island but it does depend on the style of clothes you like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Have a fantastic time!!


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 4, 2005)

As others have said, London weather can be quite unpredictable so a small umbrella might be a good idea too.  

Here are a few suggestions for things to do while you're here in case you haven't made plans yet.

There's a half price theatre ticket booth in the middle of Leicester Square (map).  The correct pronunciation of Leicester is _Lesster_ and not _Lie-sesster_ or _Lie-chester_ - Gloucester similarly is pronounced _Glosster_.  The nearest tube stop is Leicester Square followed by Piccadilly Circus.  London has some great shows to rival Broadway and I'd recommend Chicago and Mamma Mia for starters.  It's worth taking in a show while you're here - an essential part of the London experience.

Here's a major safety tip for London - at all costs you must not be tempted to eat in any restaurant called Angus Steakhouse or Aberdeen Angus Steakhouse or similar.  They're quite recognisable with large illuminated red or green signs, red velvet booths and menus outside which don't prepare you for the horrors lurking within.  They serve only the tourists (they can't get repeat business but there are so many tourists they don't need to), they aren't hygienic, the food is poor quality and they are overpriced.  They are only to be found in tourist hotspots in London.  There are three within spitting distance of Leicester Square.  You can read a newspaper article about them here.  They _have_ been taken over recently and may have improved but I wouldn't risk it.

London has some incredible museums and you ought to have a look at the Victoria & Albert Museum (free entrance - nearest tube is South Kensington), the Theatre Museum in Covent Garden (nearest tubes are Covent Garden or Charing Cross) and the Fashion and Textile Museum (nearest tube is London Bridge).

For shopping, Oxford Street (tubes are Marble Arch, Bond Street, Oxford Circus and Tottenham Court Road) and High Street Kensington (Tube is High Street Kensington) are great but also give the King's Road in Chelsea (nearest Tube is Sloane Square) a look.  While you're on Oxford Street by the Bond Street tube stop check out South Molton Street too.

For alternative and retro fashions you need to head up to Camden Markets (tube is Camden Town)

If you head to Carnaby Street (close to Oxford Circus and Piccadilly Circus tubes) you'll find all sorts of stores but more importantly for me the M·A·C Pro store lurks there just off Foubert's Place.

Other highlights should include the Tate Modern gallery where most exhibitions are free (map).  To get there, take a tube to Mansion House and walk over the Millenium (wobbly) Bridge

One thing you need to be aware of is that to an American, London is very expensive but there are ways to help with this.  If you're staying in London itself for most of the time it is worth getting a Visitor Ticket or Travelcard which can be used for unlimited travel on tubes and buses during your stay.  Another thing that often catches visitors out is tipping.  In restaurants 10% is standard in the UK.  The servers are all paid a basic wage so don't have to survive on tips.  Also, double check the bill to see whether service has already been included.  Less scrupulous restaurants add service and then leave a blank "gratuity" line on the credit card slip hoping that you'll double tip.  Don't tip in bars and pubs or fast food outlets.  In England you ask for the bill at the end of a meal, if you ask for a check the server may get confused!

Don't buy things from vendors hawking things in the streets, they're invariably poor quality and any "designer" goods or perfumes will be fakes.  Avoid taxis if you can help it as they get very expensive very fast.  Never take a cab ride in anything other than a licensed London Taxi displaying a visible Taxi sign and a licence plate on the back or a prebooked licensed minicab.  There are lots of illegal minicabs that tout for business (usually outside pubs and clubs late at night when genuine taxis are hard to find) but they are often uninsured and unroadworthy and there have been numerous cases of passengers being sexually assaulted by illegal minicab drivers.  If you want a licensed minicab, you can't hail one from the kerbside, you have to book a ride in advance and the driver will come to pick you up.  If you're staying in a hotel, the concierge should be able to give you numbers of a reputable licensed minicab firm.  For more details about taxis and minicabs see here.  If you're going to be out late, get the phone number of a licensed minicab firm you can call to get you home safely.

Don't give money to panhandlers - a lot in London aren't as homeless as they'd want you to believe and much of the money given goes on alcohol or drugs (story).  If you want to help someone who is genuinely homeless, look for a Big Issue vendor and buy their magazine.

Be prepared to do a lot of walking.  London is a very walkable city so bring comfortable footwear.  As well as looking at a map of the underground when moving between places also look at a streetmap because a lot of stations are close enough together to be able to walk and that can be quicker and more pleasant.  The tubes stop running from about midnight but there are plenty of night buses which run all night.

If you need any more help, please let me know.  I'm off to Atlanta on 20th September but if you need a tour guide before then I'd be happy to help a fellow M·A·C addict.  Double decker bus tours are also a good way to learn about the city.

I hope you enjoy your trip to London, it's a truly great city.

Sarah W


----------



## cazgh (Jun 24, 2009)

Dont forget to visit the Mac Pro store!

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f242/m...london-100759/


----------



## chellaxx (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm from England.. but not London so i cant specify on areas where to go but if you are coming around sept/oct then bring an umbrella and a coat.. a warmish one! Just expect a lot of cold/wet weather!

In terms of stores, i say visit selfridges, harrods, harvey nics, topshop, zara, mango, kurt geiger.. even primark =P 

I just say wear what you feel comfortable in though, the style over here is pretty diverse so dont worry about feeling out of place

have a nice time! x


----------



## Mmmayumi (Aug 10, 2009)

BRING AN UMBRELLA
thats all i can say


----------



## frocher (Aug 10, 2009)

...


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 10, 2009)

Dress warm! I went to England in the middle of July and it was cold! Be sure to bring a rain jacket and good warm shoes and socks!


----------



## doomkitteh (Aug 10, 2009)

Check out this livejournal community: off thehighstreet

If you have time to travel out of the centre and have finished all the usual tourist things, you might want to check out Kew gardens or Windsor. If you need recs for a club or pub I'd be happy to help.


----------



## makeba (Aug 10, 2009)

um, yall she posted this in aug 2005.


----------



## Ggxox (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm from England and the key to survive our weather is layering! Bring jackets, jumpers, cardigans and an umbrella. Fashion wise and what's in...pretty much anything goes here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Shops wise, there has already been fantastic advice above I can't improve on. Hope you enjoy yourself here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

xoxo


----------



## Boasorte (Aug 16, 2009)

lol this is from 2005 people lmao


----------



## Temptasia (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_lol this is from 2005 people lmao_

 
Yeah, I was a bit worried when I saw the post for peasant skirts and circle belts.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_Yeah, I was a bit worried when I saw the post for peasant skirts and circle belts._

 

i had the mose awesome peasant skirt (which i still have in hope they come back in fashion!) it was a beautiful teal colour with teal sequins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it fell just below my knee. i never had one of those circular belts though - i'm a studded belt only girl!


----------

